
Japan to buy at least 20 more F-35A stealth fighters - rbanffy
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-defence-f35-exclusive/exclusive-japan-to-buy-at-least-20-more-f-35a-stealth-fighters-sources-idUSKCN1G507W
======
mtgx
Did they get the version with or without the backdoor?

[http://www.news.com.au/technology/online/security/spy-f35s-s...](http://www.news.com.au/technology/online/security/spy-f35s-send-
sensitive-norwegian-military-data-back-to-lockheed-martin-in-the-united-
states/news-story/12b4fafce6b579448cc8416518063d1f)

~~~
insertnickname
Before you drop that bomb, would you like to subscribe to the weekly Lockheed
Martin newsletter? We promise we won't spam you. Also, make sure to _like_ us
on Facebook and follow us on Twitter.

    
    
        <script src="http://www.google-analytics.com/ga.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
        <script type="text/javascript" src="//s7.addthis.com/js/300/addthis_widget.js#pubid=lockheed" async="async"></script>
        <script src="https://cdn.optimizely.com/js/12345678.js"></script>

------
wrg91237
"China will soon have air power rivalling the West’s

In some technologies, it has surpassed it"

[https://www.economist.com/news/china/21737074-some-
technolog...](https://www.economist.com/news/china/21737074-some-technologies-
it-has-surpassed-it-china-will-soon-have-air-power-rivalling-wests)

"in two years’ time, if not before, America is likely to lose its monopoly of
radar-beating stealth combat aircraft with the introduction into service of
China’s Chengdu J-20. This has a much longer range than America’s new F-35
fighter and will be a serious threat to American warships in the Pacific."

"At least as worrying for American commanders in the region is the dramatic
upgrading of China’s inventory of air-to-air missiles (AAMs). The short-range
PL-10, which was introduced in 2015, is regarded by military analysts as
comparable in performance to Western equivalents, such as the Sidewinder II.
This year, the PL-15, a radar-guided “beyond visual range” missile (BVRAAM),
should enter service. Carried by a J-20, the PL-15 can destroy an aircraft
50km away that is trying to evade it. “The Military Balance” believes that a
version of the missile is in the works that will have a cruise speed of Mach
3. "

~~~
georgeecollins
We may not be able to defend Taiwan, but for only $1.07t we have "won"
Afghanistan.* /s

*[https://www.thebalance.com/cost-of-afghanistan-war-timeline-...](https://www.thebalance.com/cost-of-afghanistan-war-timeline-economic-impact-4122493)

~~~
HumanDrivenDev
Defending Taiwan (and Japan) is one area where the US would do exceptionally
well in any war. They have no rival on the sea (which is why they are
continuously able to conduct their 'freedom of navigation' exercises right on
Chinas door step).

Conversely, any land war in North Korea I feel would end disastrously for them
- as it arguably did the first time around.

~~~
thephyber
> Defending Taiwan (and Japan) is one area where the US would do exceptionally
> well in any war.

According to a former US State department official (I heard on a recent
podcast interview), China never cared to take Taiwan. If they wanted to, all
they need to do is cut off access to fresh water from the Chinese mainland.

The US might be able to prevent a ground invasion or counter-attack missile
batteries, but the island will fall quickly if China put it's mind to the
task.

~~~
echaozh
No, that must be Hong Kong. Taiwan is an island and not connected to the
mainland.

------
AndyMcConachie
A little history on Japan buying planes from Lockheed.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_bribery_scandals](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_bribery_scandals)

One should be a little skeptical of these kinds of deals and how they are made
given their past skeeziness.

------
protomyth
I thought they would buy the F-35B model with all the talk of putting them on
their helicopter destroyer.

~~~
Accipitriform
Japan is also considering a F-35B purchase according to the article.

~~~
protomyth
It just didn't make sense to buy more F-35A when they might buy the B model.
Combined with the X-2 / F-3 development, I'm trying to figure out a why.

~~~
varjag
The B has limited payloads, range and is more maintenance-intensive. There's
little reason using them outside of STOL carrier fleet.

------
farseer
Eagerly waiting for the first combat engagement of F-35 with current gen
Russian/Chinese SAMS or fighters. It could cement lockheeds future for the
next 50 years, or put them in hot water.

I might get my wish soon, as the Israelis just lost an F-16I in the Syrian
theater and they might start sending F-35s in for better survivability.

~~~
mmjaa
>>Eagerly waiting for the first combat engagement of F-35 with current gen
Russian/Chinese SAMS or fighters. It could cement lockheeds future for the
next 50 years, or put them in hot water.

Its equally disturbing to those of us who detest war, and war machines, and
their 'glorious application' towards inhuman goals.

Honestly, its repulsive to have to deal with the notion of 'shiny death
machines being pit against each other for fun and profit', and not let a
protest be said, in kind.

For the cost of a single death machine, the will for war could be bought: you
just use it to deliver books and medicine and food, instead of death and
mayhem and misery.

~~~
Accipitriform
"For the cost of a single death machine, the will for war could be bought: you
just use it to deliver books and medicine and food, instead of death and
mayhem and misery."

We've done that for decades with North Korea, and you see the result: North
Korea armed with thermonuclear weapons and delivery systems that can reach
most of the world.

Human nature, and competition for resources, guarantee war for the foreseeable
future. Sorry to say, a strong deterrent is the only way to preserve the
peace.

~~~
mmjaa
We have not done that in North Korea.

The argument "food doesn't work, so we'll just kill them" is heinous. Not
gonna bother with your other points for that reason.

~~~
Accipitriform
We certainly have done that in North Korea. We've given NK billions in aid in
the expectation that the quest for nuclear weapons would end and NK would turn
towards prosperity.

No one said, "we'll just kill them". The good thing is that NK is unlikely to
kill us, since if it tries it won't survive as a political entity.

That is called "deterrence".

~~~
boneslum
Completely ignoring the fact that we contributed to the current situation by
killing 20% of their population during the Korean War. Wonder if not doing
that would have been a more effective deterrence?

~~~
Accipitriform
Er, "The war began on 25 June 1950 when North Korea invaded South Korea
following a series of clashes along the border."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_War](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_War)

Perhaps NK shouldn't have been the aggressor and gotten a bunch of citizens
killed... How many South Koreans do you suppose would rather NK had won?

------
tommers
Abe is going to reinvigorate his air force with a bad plane

------
JustAnotherPat
The Japanese need a full fledged military badly. It's pretty clear many youth
there have not much purpose in life.

